# Outdoors > Other outdoors, sports, huts and tracks >  General Fitness Upkeep

## Dougie

What do you guys do to keep fit? Do you care what you eat/drink or just get stuck into whatever you feel like for the day?

I haven't been doing my weekly armed walk with ebf religiously this past month, but I've been working hard to run every second or third day. (Yeah yeah VC, I run up a hill though!) I'm trying to be a bit more careful about what I am eating and have cut alcohol out of the equation in a bid to hopefully get back to fighting fit and carry less weight around so I have more steam to carry that big stag home  :Wink: 

Do you guys hunt to keep hunting fit?
Are you a gym junkie?
Do you do other exercise (weights, rowing machine, run etc) at home between hunts?
Are you laughing reading this as your kids scream in the background and your alarm tells you it's less than eight hours before you have to get up for work?
Does anyone have suggestions to get me back into my favorite pre-army-discharge jeans?

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

Try to walk 4k every 2nd day about 5:30 am. Have done for yrs. once over 60 it's a bit hard to run, I do run down the hills still but not up the bastards

----------


## scoped

Am getting a hunt in every weekend.. ranging from 4-8 hours per day. Swim once a week, but work in a physical job. Might benefit from mountain biking or something aswell

----------


## Matt2308

My line of work is very physical, keeps me pretty fit abseiling and climbing around the hills and other places.  
A full days hunting around the mountains in Arthur's pass each week also helps...especially when I've been  lucky and have to carry animals out whole.
Never watched what I eat or drink and I'd class myself as pretty fit. Hate gyms and never been a member of one. 
Guess if I had a less physical job things would be different.

----------


## Splash

I try too eat only 1 pie a week.

----------


## Dougie

> I try too eat only 1 pie a week.


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## EeeBees

Dougie, I reckon the only way to be fit for the hills is to walk them...with a load...

----------


## Dougie

> Dougie, I reckon the only way to be fit for the hills is to walk them...with a load...


Roger! Pain, here I come..  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sakokid

hey dougie, take it from me you can run all u want, and it does help abit, but unless you put on a pack on and walk them hills nothing is going to get easier. there is a bit difference between running around the block and carting a pack over the hill thats for sure. trail running would be better with a small pack on. packing out a deer or pig is hard work no matter how many times you do it but if you are fit recovery is sooo much faster. anyway thats my five cents worth. :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

> hey dougie, take it from me you can run all u want, and it does help abit, but unless you put on a pack on and walk them hills nothing is going to get easier. there is a bit difference between running around the block and carting a pack over the hill thats for sure. trail running would be better with a small pack on. packing out a deer or pig is hard work no matter how many times you do it but if you are fit recovery is sooo much faster. anyway thats my five cents worth.


Thanks! Yes VC harps on about me wasting my time with running  :Wink:  I not only want to be fit for hunting, but I also want to fit my old jeans!! I run the hills (Mt Kaukau usually) with a small bladder pack, probably only 4-5kilo with water, dog lead, phone, keys, poo bags (for the dog, not me). Eebs and I have noted a few of our day walks that we might like to chuck the big packs on and walk.

Totally not looking forward to that lol. We do varied distances each week but always with loaded up day bag, mainly 'cos I eat a shitload when we're out walking, and rifles. Depending on the walk it'd be maybe 10-20ks eh ebf?

----------


## sakokid

mind you i gotta practice wot i preach... had a pie today....up early on the morrow to hunt the pig!

----------


## ebf

The walks you and I have done were all between 6 and 13 km, haven't measured last weeks one.

Agree with sakokid, only thing that really helps with tramping is heavier pack and more walking.

Being generally fit does help with recovery. I have a reasonably active job - gardening, up and down ladders. Do a fair amount of walking at the conservation sanctuary, and unless I am stuffed from a recent tramp, try to get in some stationary cycling or rowing at home. It all helps.

----------


## Dougie

Yeah you do basically kick my ass on the hill  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

Shit some off you take this fitness thing pretty hard out, :Zomg: 
I find that a least a dozen beer every two days seems to do the trick :Thumbsup: 
Then just boots on and off we go at a steady pace

----------


## mikee

Get a couple of pointers, 6-8km  down the local river every night rain, hail or shine. missed 4 noghts last year. Winter walking is the same area but with torches and strobes on the dog

Unfortunately I don't resemble the distance, even after 2 years of it, I was blessed with a slow metabilism  :Wink: . 

 Now I am round and as we all know round is a shape which would make getting down hills fast and simple, up hill not so much.

----------


## ebf

> I find that a least a dozen beer every two days seems to do the trick


Carbo loading is an essential part of any good exercise plan  :Grin:

----------


## R93

I frequent the gym heaps because they are free to use here in the camps and have excellent gear. I am back (almost) to having the physique I had in my 20's but I wouldnt say I have the fitness. I mainly just try and strengthen my old body that has been trashed by the military and the hills, so I can enjoy my huntring. The wife doesnt mind the time I spend on keeping fit either.
I agree with the others, there is nothing like time on the hill.

When I was a grunt you were paid and expected to be in peak condition. I still have the drive but not the speed, and to be honest, the slower I got the more I seen in the way of animals. I hate hunting with fit buggers that see a point and go head down ass up to get there missing everything in between.
I have also got cunning (or lazy) and hunt meat animals where I know I can get as much home, with out killing myself like I used too.
The way I see it is, if I spend a little time maintaining my fitness I will be able to spend a lot more of my life doing what I love in the mountains. It also helps with maintaining my aviation medical which costs shitloads every 6 months wether you pass or fail.

----------


## GravelBen

Running is good for the cardio fitness to keep oxygen flowing on the hills, but walking up the hills with a pack is the best way to build the muscle strength/fitness for it. So do both, playing sport also helps with all round fitness and the competition helps keep you motivated. Biking is a good low-impact alternative to running if you have dodgy knees or something as long as you remember to push yourself instead of just cruising.

I should do all of the above more often than I do but I'm a lazy bugger, and I should eat less pies but I'm a greedy bugger. This weeks goal: get back into biking to work instead of driving.

----------


## baldbob

> Shit some off you take this fitness thing pretty hard out,
> I find that a least a dozen beer every two days seems to do the trick
> Then just boots on and off we go at a steady pace


Is that a G1 or a G7 steady pace???

----------


## Rushy

> Shit some off you take this fitness thing pretty hard out,
> I find that a least a dozen beer every two days seems to do the trick
> Then just boots on and off we go at a steady pace


Good to see you pacing yourself BRADS.  I reckon there is no need to use the heart beats up on practise.

----------


## Maca49

@


> I frequent the gym heaps because they are free to use here in the camps and have excellent gear. I am back (almost) to having the physique I had in my 20's but I wouldnt say I have the fitness. I mainly just try and strengthen my old body that has been trashed by the military and the hills, so I can enjoy my huntring. The wife doesnt mind the time I spend on keeping fit either.
> I agree with the others, there is nothing like time on the hill.
> 
> When I was a grunt you were paid and expected to be in peak condition. I still have the drive but not the speed, and to be honest, the slower I got the more I seen in the way of animals. I hate hunting with fit buggers that see a point and go head down ass up to get there missing everything in between.
> I have also got cunning (or lazy) and hunt meat animals where I know I can get as much home, with out killing myself like I used too.
> The way I see it is, if I spend a little time maintaining my fitness I will be able to spend a lot more of my life doing what I love in the mountains. It also helps with maintaining my aviation medical which costs shitloads every 6 months wether you pass or fail.


Wisdom comes with age, it's good aye

----------


## scottrods

I have a pedometer on my phone and try to make up 10,000 - 15000 steps per day which is usually walk the dog twice a day. 2K each time. And the rest in around the factory at work.

When prepping for a big trip I walk the dog with 13kg of water bottles in a pack on my back.

Every friday or sat evening is about 2hrs walking around my usual farm plinking bunnies.

----------


## doinit

Short walks do it for me. Usually down and back up if I end up with something dead lol,that puts the oil gauge over the top. I don't believe in busting my guts these days,mostly just hunt from home.

----------


## veitnamcam

I was starting to get back to reasonably hill fit again in prep for the roar but a illness has me back to square one now  :Sad: 

Went and shot at some clays with Mikee before and had to have a couple of sit downs before i fell down and that was just standing there!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rambo rem700

Ive really been enjoyin the $5 lunch boxs at kfc and pies and cake...., needa start running more againd and no kfc

----------


## mikee

> Ive really been enjoyin the $5 lunch boxs at kfc and pies and cake...., needa start running more againd and no kfc



oohhh oohhh, just get a Lab and then you can keep fit racing him to get to all the pies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Barefoot

I know what your saying VC.
Doc basically told me to sit on my butt for the next week to lets a few things heel.
Still it was better than being on a go slow wondering what was wrong the last few weeks.

----------


## Rushy

> I know what your saying VC.
> Doc basically told me to sit on my butt for the next week to lets a few things heel.
> Still it was better than being on a go slow wondering what was wrong the last few weeks.


jeez Barefoot / VC, what is up with all you young fellahs?  Last time I saw a doc Muldoon was Prime Minister and that was only for an insurance medical.

----------


## Bonecrusher

I'm like you Rushy work medical is the last time I went to a GP. Always found in the past I came away from a GP visit with a lighter wallet and not much else to be honest found them a pure waste of time with any rugby injuries "can you drain my cauliflower ear" ohh I'm a locum .... please pay on the way out ....

----------


## Gapped axe

Run about 45mins 2 -3 times a week up and down a bush track, and paddle board for around an hour to an hour and a half every other nite. Still round ,still the same weight, but diffinitly fitter.

----------


## Barefoot

I'll be up and running again in a fortnight Rushy.
As for staying fit - typically running the dogs for 30-40min night and morning, and walking round work.

----------


## Maca49

Hey guys I cannot believe as you get older you do not have a regular medical min every 12 months. Blood pressure you should always have a fix on. I have to see my doctor every 3 months for my ailments and have bloods once a year. Family history of stroke and heart probs, and I intend to stay a while to spend it with my family.

----------


## Chris

I find walking on soft sand 4 or 5 hrs a week gives the legs a good work out,also get a lot of walking / lifting at work. 
Horleys make some good products that speed recovery times, might help get you through the pain barrier & on track with fitness quicker
Worth thinking about as the body starts to wear out too.

----------


## Wirehunt

I've been training flatout for the roar, up to 6 bottles of beer a day and a half bottle of whiskey every other day.

----------


## Rushy

> Hey guys I cannot believe as you get older you do not have a regular medical min every 12 months. Blood pressure you should always have a fix on. I have to see my doctor every 3 months for my ailments and have bloods once a year. Family history of stroke and heart probs, and I intend to stay a while to spend it with my family.


Maca I am one of those people that are fortunate enough to enjoy good health (I literally never get sick).  I also think doctors know fuck all and their surgeries are full of sick people so I choose not to go there. Although it is probably counter intuitive to  good health, I would rather be sublimely ignorant of any medical issues that I have until they manifest themselves by-becoming obvious.  I have had a great life, and I am entirely comfortable with the fact that we will all die one day.

----------


## doinit

> I've been training flatout for the roar, up to 6 bottles of beer a day and a half bottle of whiskey every other day.


That should do it eh,and don't forget to wear that new rabbit skin swandri either,beats camo hands down.

----------


## Bryan

I have been doing 9-10km runs (45-55 minutes) 3-4x a week since the start of February, before that it was 5-7km runs twice a week. Our office participates in the 'Round the Lake' Taupo relay every February and it's great motivation to get fit. I have just carried on with the intensity for the upcoming roar. Can't have my younger brother showing me up!

I also go to the gym 3 times a week for weight training and play squash once a week also.

I have had a hell of a time adjusting to having a desk job over the past couple of years, I definately have to work harder to keep my fitness up. Its easy as to put on weight while sitting on your ass all day.  :Grin: 

My joints have definately noticed the increased running though.  :Sad:

----------


## CreepingDeath

Ill probly get mocked for this but.... im using my misses ab wave hahaha works up a good sweat after ten minutes or so....Shudup wankers. Also hit the bag for 15-20 mins most days and between 80-120 situps and pushups depending on motivation. I dont have the focus or physique for running find it boring as all hell but smackng something around is theraputic

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## JoshC

Lots of hunting is the best way to keep hill fit. I try to get out for a good walk in the hills 2-3 times a week. Work keeps me pretty hill fit too, walking about in the trees, clambering over slash and thinnings etc. I've started doing crossfit too which is awesome....and highly recommend it for people who don't like running, or boring routine workouts. 

As for food 7 weetbix and a banana every morning washed down with a coffee. Lunch is usually left overs from dinner or a big chicken and salad bun from the local bakery. Evenings, heaps of veges and good quality meat. For snacks usually srcoggin or nuts, or a piece of fruit. And very little junk food. I might have a pie once a month, never have take-out if at all possible, don't drink coke etc unless its with rum, limit myself to a beer a night or none all week and a blow out in the weekend. Cakes, chips and biscuits on rare ocassions.

I think its very important to eat healthily, and eat as much unprocessed food as possible. It's not that hard. Im lucky, I'm one of those people who can eat whatever I want and I used to, but now I eat decent food and feel a sh*t load better and have a heap more energy.

----------


## Vapour

whats your Fran time?  Started crossfit too - killing me but great fitness for limited time frame

----------


## Dougie

Wow Josh, that's epic! Do you eat many carbs (rice, potatoes, bread)? Are you a thin, lean guy or do you have a bit of muss? Be honest!

----------


## Dougie

As for my routine (if you can call it that!) I am running every second day. I take the dog for a walk/muck around up to three times every day but I don't think that counts. The 'favorite' run at the moment is just under 3km. Yes, you say this is short, but for me this is good work. I didn't use to be able to even walk up the first hilly bit without wheezing to near death!

I love my baking and deserts. I usually bake low sugar and low butter stuff (oat cookies, banana muffins etc). I do however make up cupcakes occationally and also my version of the Cookietime buscuits. I have plenty of yogurt though (high sugar).  I also drink coffee and tea. I am sure there are a lot more things I could be doing to loose the chubbs but I do also enjoy how I have been living, so I'm not changing too much from that!

----------


## Toby

I don't exercise at all and eat what ever I feel like.

----------


## Maca49

> Maca I am one of those people that are fortunate enough to enjoy good health (I literally never get sick).  I also think doctors know fuck all and their surgeries are full of sick people so I choose not to go there. Although it is probably counter intuitive to  good health, I would rather be sublimely ignorant of any medical issues that I have until they manifest themselves by-becoming obvious.  I have had a great life, and I am entirely comfortable with the fact that we will all die one day.


Some people worry about their health and others dont, I dont have a choice got caught up with long ago so need regular looking after. Family history grim reading.

----------


## Maca49

> I've been training flatout for the roar, up to 6 bottles of beer a day and a half bottle of whiskey every other day.


Good thing is youll see two of everything< when the roar starts

----------


## sako75

Josh - you will stay match fit longer with what you do. At your age you will be burning off the calories like a racehorse

As you age your metabolism slows (take heed young ones) I gave up smoking after 30yrs and put on 10kg. This year I have tried to diet and lost 5kg. No dinner, banana for breakfast, what would have been dinner is now a meal for morning smoko and rest of the day nuts and dried cranberrys followed by fresh fruit on the way home so I'm not hungry when I walk in the door. Just can't seem to lose anymore for some reason. As a result went to the docs last week (and yes my prostate is healthy  :O O:  ) waiting for the blood and fecal test results. I have a half fucked left knee from a fall when hunting in 04 and as a result no longer run (running will fuk your knees anyway) so will be going into the roar 95kg wringing wet. I will be heading up the ridges at a slow pace and work the ridges. No problem as I enjoy hunting like this as it reduces sweating, controlls breathing and see more until something hits the deck and I have to bone it out and carry back down.


Regardless of who is doing what for the roar, different ages and various levels of fitness I hope you all have a great time and return with many good stories. 
If you pass me on the way down a ridge struggling under a full load - keep going and have a beer ready at the hut

----------


## Rushy

Sako75 if I pass you on the way down a ridge it will mean I have tripped at the top.  If you want to lose that other 5 kilo's then ditch eating Banana's

----------


## sako75

Bananas WTF??? I like bananas

Few years back I was heading off the ridge with rifle in one hand, stags head in the other, meat pack on my back loaded up from a stag that came in to 8m before deciding that was close enough and daybag on my front. Went arse over tea kettle for a good 10m after one foot found the loose patch  :Grin:  :Pissed Off:  spent the next day in camp in quite a bite of pain. Got the head cleaned up pretty good

----------


## Rushy

> Bananas WTF??? I like bananas


Yep so do I.  Used to eat at least a couple a day. Seriously give it a go. Stop eating them for six weeks.  Keep every thing else the same (food intake, exercise etc) and just find something else to eat for breakfast.  How bad do yo want lose the 5KG?

----------


## sako75

Bad enough to quit bananas. 
Thanks Rushy. Maybe I should have got you to check out my tail pipe  :Zomg:

----------


## CreepingDeath

You shouldnt be skipping dinner. By the time you eat breakfast your body has slowed metabalism to a near stand still . You should eat something high fibre low g.i before 7 at night that will see you through to the morning. And some physical activity before breakfast also helps boosting metabolism. Says me tipping the scaLes at 120kgs lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

Look!! ive resisted from posting my expertise on this but i can wait no longer...................pie's pies pie's   carbo load the night before a hunt pies cheese tosties and atleast a dozen piss,..... in the morning get up a half hr early and have a long dump.When your on the starting blocks at the bottem of the hill youll be amped ready to go with all the fuel to burn up those hills :Thumbsup: .......try before you think im bullshitting ya :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Look!! ive resisted from posting my expertise on this but i can wait no longer...................pie's pies pie's   carbo load the night before a hunt pies cheese tosties and atleast a dozen piss,..... in the morning get up a half hr early and have a long dump.When your on the starting blocks at the bottem of the hill youll be amped ready to go with all the fuel to burn up those hills.......try before you think im bullshitting ya


Youv read my training manual then  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Neckshot

> Youv read my training manual then 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Im the editor :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Look!! ive resisted from posting my expertise on this but i can wait no longer...................pie's pies pie's   carbo load the night before a hunt pies cheese tosties and atleast a dozen piss,..... in the morning get up a half hr early and have a long dump.When your on the starting blocks at the bottem of the hill youll be amped ready to go with all the fuel to burn up those hills.......try before you think im bullshitting ya


That would work

----------


## mikee

I think I would do better with a good pot of chilli the night before and have a "rocket assist" up the hill!!!!!!!!!!!!! Should make it easy to find me, just follow the scorch marks :Omg: 

Need all the help I can get as I ain't small, my legs are poked and I haven't chased a deer in 14 years.

----------


## JoshC

> Wow Josh, that's epic! Do you eat many carbs (rice, potatoes, bread)? Are you a thin, lean guy or do you have a bit of muss? Be honest!


Not really mate. My better half is a secondary PE teacher and trains 6 days a week, crossfit at least 4 of those days. If I don't do anything I feel bloody lazy and usually get peer pressured into it! Haha. But in all honesty, keeping the body fit makes the long days at work so much more bearable. 

We don't eat many carbs at all. Maybe spuds once or twice a week. Ill have a bun most days. Used to eat alot of pasta and rice but have gone away from that. Eat more veges and protein.

I'm 86kgs, just on 6 foot tall, normal? sized. I'm more lean than muscled. Not big on outright strength, but will happily walk all day with a pack on, so endurance is my strength.

----------


## gadgetman

I find the best thing to get the lungs working is yell out to TimeRider to bring me the remote. Other than that I don't really do any exercise as such. Dougie will verify that this keeps me slow and out of shape.

Other than that Dougie, when I was your age (long, long ago) I used to bike everywhere. I had a motorbike and a van, but I used to bike everywhere; normally about 40km a day. As GravelBen said you have to push down on those peddles to make it work. A good indication is that if you can walk when you get there then you were not pushing hard enough. In those days I was great on the hills and could easily carry two 20kg packs, (happened way too often). Swimming is also good for building stamina and breath control.

As shown by different people on here there are lots of things you can do. The big thing is find out which one that hits the right areas for you you enjoy. If it is a task to do it you probably wont stick at it, if you enjoy it you'll be more likely to continue. Be inventive. Personally I wouldn't have spent 20 minutes of my life in a gymn (other than with a physio standing over me), too many posers on a fashion parade.

----------


## JoshC

> . Personally I wouldn't have spent 20 minutes of my life in a gymn (other than with a physio standing over me), too many posers on a fashion parade.


Yep this is the main reason I gave crossfit a go. Tried the gym at uni, hated it. with crossfit its small groups of everyday people with similar goals, and in its own way it makes everyone equal....you're all f&*ked at the end of a session  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Yep this is the main reason I gave crossfit a go. Tried the gym at uni, hated it. with crossfit its small groups of everyday people with similar goals, and in its own way it makes everyone equal....you're all f&*ked at the end of a session


As long as you don't have to cross dress for crossfit!

----------


## roig

As shown by different people on here there are lots of things you can do. The big thing is find out which one that hits the right areas for you you enjoy. If it is a task to do it you probably wont stick at it, if you enjoy it you'll be more likely to continue. Be inventive. Personally I wouldn't have spent 20 minutes of my life in a gymn (other than with a physio standing over me), too many posers on a fashion parade.



Yeah but when some of those posers (female!!) bend over only one muscle seems to be getting a workout :Cool:

----------


## gadgetman

Well if you get luck that is a good CV workout too.

----------


## P38

I climb Te Mata Peak 4 days a week

The goat track via the redwoods is a 6.5kms round trip with a 200m total climb.

Takes me about 50 minutes to haul my fat arse up to the summit and about 1 hour 20 minutes round trip.

and it doesn't seem to get any easier either  :Sad: 

I've never been to a Gym... Can't understand why someone would drive to a Gym and pay someone to walk on a treadmill.

----------


## Nibblet

Most, MOST, of you people sound like machines! I just play at least one game of sports Monday-Wednesday and IF I get really motivated maybe jump on exercycle the other days of the week. Even with all that I'm still a fat, lazy prick.

Unfortunately my mountain bike was sacrificed for a ring so 30k rides through the forest no longer happen  :Oh Noes: 
Maybe I should take a leaf out of your books and go walking more often, Mrs would probably appreciate it too

----------


## Rushy

> Most, MOST, of you people sound like machines! I just play at least one game of sports Monday-Wednesday and IF I get really motivated maybe jump on exercycle the other days of the week. Even with all that I'm still a fat, lazy prick.
> 
> Unfortunately my mountain bike was sacrificed for a ring so 30k rides through the forest no longer happen 
> Maybe I should take a leaf out of your books and go walking more often, Mrs would probably appreciate it too


The Woodhill forest is a good place to walk Nibblet.

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah I use to ride my dirt bike out there. Tried tackling a few deer on the odd occasion too. Rode my mountain bike in riverhead and me and a mate were doing well for a while there doing 4-5hr hikes through Riverhead too. Might have to pull finger and get back out there. 
Sure I will find some excuse not to...."Sex and the city re-runs!!! Count me in!!!"

----------


## gadgetman

If the Mrs runs out add The Sound of Music, Titanic, The Rambo series, Beaches (which I'm not allowed to watch with the Mrs again coz I laughed too much) .... and other chick flicks.

----------


## Dougie

Rambo - the classic romantic chick flick.

----------


## Rushy

> Rambo - the classic romantic chick flick.


Well chick's did draw first blood Dougie

----------


## Dougie

Tussock you are like my other half. No training, always cranks out a respectable half marathon time. Some days I dream of chopping his legs off from the knees.....  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Natural fitness gives an unpleasant sensation of dieing, or wanting to, when you walk up a hill.


Using that criteria then Tussock, I am one of the most naturally fit people around.

----------


## sako75

If you did that Dougie, i wouldn't recommend going to the bathroom and closing the door in the early hours of the morning

----------


## gadgetman

> Some days I dream of chopping his legs off from the knees.....


So you can see eye to eye?

I used to be the same. Hadn't been for a run or swim for over 10 years. My twin, who had been training for months, entered me in a mini tri and told me about it a week before the event. After getting some road tyres for the mountain bike and something I could wear to swim in, actually didn't even own a pair of shorts, I had time for one run and one swim. Rattled off a 10km run in just over half an hour and pulse returned to below 50 within 5 minutes. Biked to QEII jumped in the pool and promptly swam 2km (40 lengths); that surprised me as I'd never done over 200m before. On the day I did the 500m swim, 12km ride and 5km run with ease and beat my twin by 40 minutes.

After last weekend I can fully understand your comment on natural vs real fitness Tussock.  :Ouch...it Hurts:

----------


## Rushy

> On the day I did the 500m swim, 12km ride and 5km run with ease and beat my twin by 40 minutes.


That would have really pissed him off GM.

----------


## gadgetman

> That would have really pissed him off GM.


Just a little! The excuse list was as funny as hell.  :Wtfsmilie: 

He was determined to beat me at something. Don't know why he was bothering as he always crossed the finish line before me when rowing; I was the stroke so only the coxswain was behind me in the boat.

----------


## gadgetman

> Likewise Iv worked and trained with little lean wiry guys and girls who seemed to be able to thrive on nothing but simple sugars.


That's me. I have a habit of gut busting till I run out of juice and just stop. Good thing is a quick top up and I'm off again. Though I think I'd go for a soft length of cotton than wire nowadays.

----------


## Nibblet

Screw it, all this talk of exercise I'm going to have to get back into putting in a proper effort. Bring on the abs! Been a while since I seen them, wonder if they still in there somewhere?

----------


## Rushy

> Screw it, all this talk of exercise I'm going to have to get back into putting in a proper effort. Bring on the abs! Been a while since I seen them, wonder if they still in there somewhere?


They will be in there somewhere Nibblet.  You need to work on the FL factor.  That is what makes the difference between flabs and abs.

----------


## Rushy

> Ok, well seeing as there of several of us who appear to have slipped from lofty heights to somewhere down the back of the couch cushion, shall we bench mark our fitness levels and then run a progress thread? So we can all motivate (mock and abuse) each other into doing something about it?
> 
> Say something like a belly fat and callipers body fat test, and resting pulse rate and pulse recovery test, and a 5k run time, or a swim or the likes?
> 
> Who's keen? Normally I'm very independent but when it comes to training I need someone looking over my shoulder and laughing at my futile efforts, or I'm inclined to sit on the couch and eat baking.
> 
> I'm sure the forum can come up with a prise for the biggest overall improvement, forums fittest member etc.


Bugger Tussock, too late for me.  I have lost 20+ kilo's since Christmas day (mind you there is a shitload more to go).  I don't run either so I will sit here and be a spectator.  Hope you pull this off though as it is a good idea.

----------


## Nibblet

Not a bad idea. Personally I'm just going to be going for self satisfaction, loose some weight and get my fitness back up. Not been doing too bad with all the basketball and netball recently. Smashed a good team last night too (56-14). 

Not sure how many people on here would want to see before and after photos though haha. Its always a hard thing to judge though as some people are naturally better in average shape then other in peak performance.

I'll buy the winner a box of beer and a kilo of chocolate though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nibblet

20kg in  under 3 monts is an awesome effort Rushy! Keep it up

----------


## Rushy

> 20kg in  under 3 monts is an awesome effort Rushy! Keep it up


It is going to cost me a fortune in new clothes soon.  Unless of course I go retro and start wearing all my old shit.  I think my Missus would ream me a new arsehole though if I started wearing flared trousers and lace up shirts so probably best to abandon that thought.

----------


## gadgetman

> I tend to go out, train like I'm 18 and a serious sports person, then take a week to recover.


I have never been good at training, for rowing I'd go out and row a couple of hours before and after school every day. Other than that I'd find some work that would get the fitness levels up so someone would effectively pay me to train. Things like courier, shelter belt planting, farm fencing, .... Never seen the point in forking out good money when not necessary.

I still go hard out like an 18 year old but usually recover in a couple of hours.

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah I might have to start going to my mates boot camp and flip some tyres. 
Those that live around each other could start up a few social games of touch or what have you between forum members, I know I find it much easier chasing a ball, problem would be the amount of beer consumed afterwards.

I'm sure you could rock your old gear and bring it back into fashion Rushy. Bet you have a few leather cowboy jackets with the tassles hiding in the closet...

----------


## Toby

Does the roar make most of you get off your ass and get fit?

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah I might have to start going to my mates boot camp and flip some tyres. 
> Those that live around each other could start up a few social games of touch or what have you between forum members, I know I find it much easier chasing a ball, problem would be the amount of beer consumed afterwards.
> 
> I'm sure you could rock your old gear and bring it back into fashion Rushy. Bet you have a few leather cowboy jackets with the tassles hiding in the closet...


String tie and Stetson as well!

----------


## Rushy

> Does the roar make most of you get off your ass and get fit?


Get of my arse YES.  Get fit NO.

----------


## gadgetman

> Bugger Tussock, too late for me.  I have lost 20+ kilo's since Christmas day (mind you there is a shitload more to go).  I don't run either so I will sit here and be a spectator.  Hope you pull this off though as it is a good idea.


Top effort there Rushy. I must admit that I've been doing a bit since Christmas too and have managed to put on 1-2kg. One thing with my condition (the boss stumbled onto something about it a couple of weeks back, seemed to make her eyes a bit wet translating my kiwi understatement to the article) is I cannot sit around long, I have to get up and move frequently or I seize up pretty bad.

----------


## Toby

> I cannot sit around long, I have to get up and move frequently or I seize up pretty bad.



Just as well you have some big hills down there.

----------


## sako75

It has taken me some time to find this but persevered and found it way down the back reaches

Enjoy

Stepping with Philipo - YouTube

----------


## Rushy

> It has taken me some time to find this but persevered and found it way down the back reaches
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Stepping with Philipo - YouTube


Remember seeing that when I first joined the forum.

----------


## R93

Hell Rushy that's an awesome effort!
I lost 12 kg a year ago and managed to keep it off. Put a bit back on but hopefully not fat.
20kg is another story.
You'll fit into your old service dress and can have Rushy parades at home.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Hell Rushy that's an awesome effort!
> I lost 12 kg a year ago and managed to keep it off. Put a bit back on but hopefully not fat.
> 20kg is another story.
> You'll fit into your old service dress and can have Rushy parades at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


I wish R93.  I am still probably 40 kilo's off my march out weight.  Mind you there was a long period of body building between then and now that slammed on a shit load of weight in muscle (some of it still there).

----------


## gadgetman

> You'll fit into your old service *dress* and can have Rushy parades at home.


Cross dressing lot? Black watch?

----------


## Rushy

> Cross dressing lot? Black watch?


There is nothing foreign in my sporran GM

----------


## Toby

> There is nothing foreign in my sporran GM


Except those pink tutus we know you wear when you're alone

----------


## Rushy

> Except those pink tutus we know you wear when you're alone


Ha ha ha ha you'll keep

----------


## gadgetman

> There is nothing foreign in my sporran GM


And may the Mrs put a tilt in yer kilt.

----------


## Savage1

The thing I like about getting fit is that you only get out what you put in, there is no pussy footing around, excuses or easy way. 

To get fit you just need to get your heart rate up as high as you can for as long as you can, that simple. A 10km walk up and down hills does nothing for your fitness unless you are just dordleing and don't push yourself. Most people would be surprised at how quick you can pick your fitness up by running 3 times a week for 15min if you make sure you push yourself to collapse. Only need to run 1-2 times a week to maintain.

You would be surprised at how big of a difference it makes to speed walking around hills with a pack on. Having an active job doesn't make you fit, most farmers etc don't realise how unfit they are until they run 5km with a person who does a small amount of cardio. 

Well it works for me, I'm far from an expert though.

----------


## Nibblet

Far from an expert aye fatty  :Wink: 

haha na you had a bit of pace the other day

----------


## jakewire

Every two days without fail, well that's a lie actually, sometimes I slip. I load the young wirehaired pointer in the truck , take him out to a back road and let him out, I then make him sit while I get back in the truck and he runs 3.6ks to the end of the road, whence I put him back in the truck.
On weekends I sometimes take him to the river and throw a stick for him untill I'm tired.
Works for me.

----------


## Littledog

6 baltika's (500ml Russian lager) followed by a 5km run. Beats the 20yr olds and their pre mixed RTDs any day!!! All that sugar is bad-makes them spew.

Cross fit, running, gym, and an energetic girlfriend (ok ex) make for all the fitness I care for! :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

I do dumb shit like this which keeps me pretty fit

----------


## Dougie

Oh so you're not _really_ a gimp? Gutted...I have serious wheelchair love nowadays lol

----------


## gimp

> Oh so you're not _really_ a gimp? Gutted...I have serious wheelchair love nowadays lol


Afraid not.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Afraid not.


Still sound like one. :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gimp

> Still sound like one.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


 "mmmpphfmmm"

----------


## veitnamcam

:Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Savage1

> "mmmpphfmmm"


Is that your mouthguard?

----------


## gimp

> Is that your mouthguard?


Nah, it'd make it real hard to breathe in a fight

----------


## Nibblet

Bet you would win by TKO or no contest though, other men would be too scared to get in the ring with ya, something unholy might happen (and it rhymes with grape)

----------


## GravelBen

Didn't that Hopoate fulla get into boxing after being banned from league... I figured he was happy to find a sport where you were supposed to get into the ring.

----------


## Nibblet

Ba boom tish! I thought he moved to football to play for Arsenal?

----------


## Josh

I don't. I work on a computer for 40 hours a week (and hate it), and don't do enough exercise as a result. Hence why I'm unfit and overweight  :Thumbsup: 

gimp tries to kill/motivate me with boxing sessions whenever he's back in town, but that's about it.

----------


## WhistlingWings

Every second night I do a 6km run when home. At work I try do 4-5km most days but it depends how hot it is. I also use a jump rope at times. 
I try to hunt as much as I can, when i do go I will spend  fair bit of time in the bush. Thats helps a wee bit. 
And try to avoid Maccas and KFC. 
KFC was required the other morning due to a 30th  :Thumbsup:

----------


## distant stalker

I used to work in more physical jobs and didnt have to worry about fitness. Now im.in the office all day or at board tables and watch my fitness fade with each morning tea.... i did a phase of heavy training in the gym for a while. Was a bit of fun but got bigger than i wanted to be and felt heavy. Have been doing a bit of crossfit stuff lately and heaps of chin ups, body weight work etc (look up hannibals training on you tube) can train anywhere with this type training which is handy as i prefer tk be outside. Have been doing a few boxing trainings of late too. Used to do tkd which was good. Was in the bboy scene a few years back and that kept you fit and strong

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

5.30am I box twice a week about 1.5hrs each session a mix of strength,  cardio and bag work then sparring. Gym two of the other days cardio & strength. Then at least twice a week mostly at night ill walk around our local hilli streets with my pack on weighted with water bottles to about 15kg. ..... have also been known to mow the lawns with my pack on...... 
Food is important, I maintain a basic diet plenty a veg, nuts fruit, eggs tuna etc etc, I struggle not having a beer or few , I gotta work hard on that ...... booze is a fitness killer.....

----------


## von tempsky fan

I train in Muay Thai 3 times a week for 1.5 hrs a time, plus farm work keeps me trim and fit .

----------


## Gibo

> I train in Muay Thai 3 times a week for 1.5 hrs a time, plus farm work keeps me trim and fit .


Do you know my mate Gomaz?

----------


## seano

I train 3 times a week doing Kyokushin Karate... is great for mind and body (without sounding to Zen) 
...Also helps when it comes to work with  some of the retards I have to deal with .. they tend have more   :Beer:   than brains

----------


## Bill999

I find the best fitness for hunting is hunting, and the best conditioning for spearfishing is spear fishing

Do what you love. love what you do. Im sure as fuck not going to punish myself incase I get a deer. 
besides it only hurts for 3 days afterwards anyway

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Any physical activity is great for the mind and body and will help you out in all aspects of life in my opinion.

----------


## veitnamcam

Coming home for "lunch" a few times a week helps too  :Wink:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## thedrunkfish

Go to lunchtime circuits dougie!

----------


## username

> Coming home for "lunch" a few times a week helps too


WTF u get "lunch" a few times a week! If i ask for "lunch" all i get is a ham sanga.

----------


## veitnamcam

Bwwhahahahaha!

----------


## gadgetman

> WTF u get "lunch" a few times a week! If i ask for "lunch" all i get is a ham sanga.


Know what you mean there, in 1999 I didn't get to stop for lunch (food type) till September.

----------


## Neckshot

> I find the best fitness for hunting is hunting, and the best conditioning for spearfishing is spear fishing
> 
> Do what you love. love what you do. Im sure as fuck not going to punish myself incase I get a deer. 
> besides it only hurts for 3 days afterwards anyway


No wonder im loosing my touch at being a good fucker!.

----------


## Rushy

> No wonder im loosing my touch at being a good fucker!.


Oh dear.  And if your wife is like most she will absolutely not understand your practising on others for her benefit.

----------


## Bill999

> No wonder im loosing my touch at being a good fucker!.


just root like your 16 and youll climb them hills no worries

----------


## Gibo

> just root 16 times a day and youll climb them hills no worries


 :Have A Nice Day:  I wish!

----------


## Bill999

yea the last stag I shot I ended up falling over on the first step after being helped to my feet
dont worry tho my face broke my fall

I have a pack with a canvas liner that can fit more than a mature bull tahr in If broken down with shoulder bone in and skin on when smartly packed I dont ever intend to carry more bone or skin than I need to out

working in the primary industry helps, walking the dog ect. but like has been said without a pack its all just cardio, 

have been packing in to a few spots with a 80L filled with gear and im quickly buggered compared to walking almost all day and feeling sweet

----------


## doinit

Try pushing a Zimmer frame up hill for two or three hours,now that is a work out lol. Sidling around bluffs can be a challenge but I remain stable,f##k any other forms of exercise.

----------


## Boulderman

Old-ish thread, but my two cents worth is: Bodyweight stuff is productive, even high rep squats once yours legs get used to the full range of movement. Pushups, pullups, bits and pieces like that round things out. Not worth getting all anal about super sets, tetra hdroxy- this and that crap, just thrash yourself, but rest up enough to hit the hills. Squats have helped a lot for the rigours of bush bashing.

----------


## Dangerous Dan

I'm not a gym person, but living in the city and working a desk job ... if I want to enjoy my hunting and time in the hills to the max ... I bit my tongue a little while ago and gave the gym another shot. I'm enjoying it a lot more this time round. Rather than have a trainer build a program for you which you end up repeating for the next 6 weeks I found a great fitness apps for smart phones . Try "fitness builder" on android.

https://www.pumpone.com/fitnessbuilder

You can choose workouts based on your location: Home / Home Gym / Gym / Etc and your objective strength / mass / weight loss / abs / *tramping* / ... but the best part for me is the variation which keeps it interesting and the app tracks/logs your exercises. 

You get one month free and even if you never set foot in a gym the app will still keep you busy and it is fully instruction on how to perform the exercise and/or use the equipment.

----------


## Barefoot

New exercise regime started 2 days ago - father in law's rotti is staying with us and doesn't get on with my dog = plenty exercise  :Zomg: 
appears it will be a 1 month regime too.

----------


## Rushy

> New exercise regime started 2 days ago - father in law's rotti is staying with us and doesn't get on with my dog = plenty exercise 
> appears it will be a 1 month regime too.


You are to old for that nonsense Barefoot. Just let it chase the neighbours cat.

----------


## Barefoot

Cats already too scared to set foot on this section.
Least of my problems today anyway, only got as far as Orewa today before having to come home. Petrol station put diesel in the Mrs petrol car so that's sitting here to get drained, then drive her out to Middlemore to see the FIL, so day has disappeared.

----------


## Rushy

> Cats already too scared to set foot on this section.
> Least of my problems today anyway, only got as far as Orewa today before having to come home. Petrol station put diesel in the Mrs petrol car so that's sitting here to get drained, then drive her out to Middlemore to see the FIL, so day has disappeared.


How in hell did they manage to put diesel in a petrol motorcar tank?  Dip sticks. Send them a bill.

----------


## Barefoot

They are on the job, gets cleaned out 9am tomorrow by their contractor. Would have been today but he had no chance getting passed 3 dogs while we were out  :Grin:

----------


## Littledog

> , just thrash yourself, but rest up enough to hit the hills. Squats have helped a lot for the rigours of bush bashing.


I prefer a bush bashing than to thrash myself but when needs must, well its the next best thing. Im lucky though as my bush she likes a good rigorous workout! Shes good like that. :Wink:

----------

